# Neve Serra da Estrela (Penhas da Saúde - 21 Janeiro 2013)



## Black_Heart (21 Jan 2013 às 17:10)

Boas pessoal,
Hoje desloquei-me até às Penhas da Saúde para ver o manto branco, e acabei por presenciar uns minutos de queda de neve 
Seguem as fotos 



































































Espero que gostem


----------



## fishisco (21 Jan 2013 às 17:18)

devia ser assim o Inverno todo


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2013 às 21:08)

Que fresquinhas!  Belíssimas.


----------

